

What’s Next in Web Design? - kosofalla
http://informationarchitects.jp/whats-next-in-web-design/

======
erikstarck
If the rumors surrounding the iSlate are correct we may see a new line of web
sites that are touch optimized, multimedia intensive and built for leaned back
browsing.

In general, web sites not built for PCs (mobile, TVs, tablets, refrigerators)
is one thing I think we'll see lots more of in 2010. OK, maybe not
refrigerators.

~~~
isleyaardvark
I think we'll see a renewed interest in accessability since :hover will be
tricky on a tablet.

Aside: anyone else find this sentence jarring: "Successful websites such as
Google, Flickr, or World of Warcraft..." Besides calling WoW a website, it
doesn't really support their point. The game makes the money, the WoW website
is just an expense to support the game.

------
xenoterracide
Wow I really disagree with this. Most websites do have a profit model, or were
never tying to make any to begin with. Correctly said most /popular/ web
businesses don't have one. A large majority of sites are just personal pages
or business giving itself a web presence, most of these pages (outside blogs)
aren't ones we visit daily. Even then some companies always had the revenue
model of advertising, like newspapers and TV they just haven't quite adapted
it to the web. Depending on how much they charge Comedy Central seems like
they might have a good plan for translating TV to the web and be profitable.

I disagree with Speed of the remote too. sure it's fast to flip channels and
radio stations but that's not much different than clicking next on a page as
long as the button doesn't move it's just as fast. I for the life of me can't
figure out how to turn on closed captioning on my tv with the comcast remote.
I know it can be done, but to be honest where ever it is it's not obvious. And
how do I find the channel comedy central is on if I don't know it? I have
browse a channel at a time? this is horrible with a few hundred channels, they
need to make it more scalable like DNS + search engines is (on demand actually
has a decent interface lets make the whole guide alphabetical shall we). On a
radio the only reason I can get directly to say station 106.1 is because I
have it programmed in to my favorites. Radio's UI would be much simpler if
they had a keypad like a phone and you could type in numbers as well as with a
seek.

He says designers need to learn more about traditional product design but
honestly tell me how you're going to translate a 3D dresser drawer to a
website.

He says that more users move from individual designed websites to "platforms"
(my simplification) this is not true, lots of people who had there own site
now use these platforms for additional marketing, most have not moved from
there original source. Most users using these sites do not have, never did,
and never will have a need for a professionally built site.

Also Technology moves from primitive to complicated to simple? that what I
call the Comcast remote with 100 buttons and not one can turn on closed
captioning. I can't honestly think of technologies that moved from primitive
to complicated to simple. Most I see only get more complicated as features are
added, sure some have really bad UI and are complicated but that doesn't mean
that's how technology works. Would you say the telephone today is more or less
complicated than even 20 years ago? In fact I'd say that all technology just
gets more complicated not less, though sometimes the UI gets improved to hide
that complication.

Honestly I don't think this guy has a clue at reality, his head is in a
Silicon Valley reality perhaps.

